# Citi Field



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

WOW! What an awesome stadium!
Beautiful and very well designed. I love the open-air concept. 

Well, of course I couldn't help checking out the fine electrical work. Nice work for the most part, but look what I found. 
What if some kid were climbing on the underside of the mezzanine and got into that box. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't see any conductors, so there's no violation.

Maybe you shoud complain to CitiHall.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

They would learn quickly to stay out:laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Petey, you'll never believe what I came across today. Maybe you already saw it.

Today's New York Post....










Meet the mess.

The Mets' new $850 million stadium is breaking down at about the same rate as its beleaguered lineup, the Post has learned.

*Less than a season old, Citi Field has been plagued by water damage to several luxury suites -- including Jerry Seinfeld's -- as well as mold, falling signs and concrete, flooding in outfield seats, faulty electrical wiring and shoddy tile work, sources said.*

City Field opened amid high expectations, but The Post discovered countless repair problems that hit premium-paying superfans like Jerry Seinfeld (above) as well as bleacher creatures.

"Yankees fans must have built the place," an insider scoffed.

"Sh- - -y Field -- that's what we call it."

Perhaps the biggest bungle is a water leak that sprang in early August, the source said, creating mold in Seinfeld's lavish suite and three others nearby.

The posh boxes rent for $250,000 to $500,000 a year.

The problem was so bad that repairmen were forced to tear down walls in the suites on Aug. 9 to search for the source of the leak while the Mets were on a seven-game road trip, a source said.

"I think Jerry's a Yankees fan now," a neighboring suite-holder joked of Seinfeld, who was not available for comment.

Sources said other problems have turned Mets maintenance crews into the team's real five-tool stars. Among the problems:

* A nonworking elevator last week that forced Mets owner Fred Wilpon to climb four flights to his office.

* An outfield section known as "Mo's Zone" flooding in a rainstorm three months ago because drains were clogged. The backup was caused by 20 feet of pipe collapsing in the bullpen.

* A 4-by-6-foot illuminated sign falling in the field-level promenade during an off day.

* Electricity in the kitchen above the ticket booths near the rotunda shorting out. One outage caused the refrigerators to fail and water to leak into the ticket booths.

* A piece of concrete breaking off; it's now sitting in a field crew's office.

* Air conditioning and heating in the maintenance crew's locker room that hasn't worked since Day 1.

* Improperly installed electrical outlets. There is only one socket in the team's laundry room, so a power strip is needed to plug in all the washing machines.

* A black granite capstone on the stadium's ground-level façade falling off. Yesterday, Mets workers were spotted fixing the broken tile.

* Soaked seats in another luxury suite caused by a leaky ceiling during a rainy Mets-Yankees game. Crews carrying buckets, mops and towels paraded into the suite all night to stem the tide.

Even before the 42,500-seat ballfield opened in April, there were signs of trouble. In January The Post spotted rust on a beam running down the wall of the front entrance.

Dave Howard, the Mets' executive vice president of business operations, acknowledged some of the problems, but called them minor and not unexpected.

"Any suggestion that Citi Field is less than an elite, world-class entertainment facility is flat-out inaccurate and unfounded," he said.

"When you open a building with 1.2 million square feet, you're going to have issues like this," he added. "Whether it's a leak or a circuit tripping, you have a punch list of items. There were thousands on the list, mostly minor things.

"That is a routine matter in a major building . . . Nothing on that list had any effect on the enjoyment of the fans and their experience."

A spokeswoman for Xerox, which rents the suite adjacent to Seinfeld's, said, "We've had absolutely no problems with our suite this season."

Howard confirmed luxury-suite leaks but said the walls were mold-resistant. He also said Wilpon's elevator had not failed but was momentarily unusable while technicians tested its backup generator. He denied that the air conditioning in the maintenance crew's locker room was on the fritz.

Assemblyman Richard Brodsky (D-Westchester), who criticized the city Industrial Development Agency over its deal to give the Mets and Yankees tax-free bonds to build new stadiums, said there should be an assessment of the stadium's condition now that the inaugural season is drawing to a close.

"Taxpayer money is going to build the stadiums for these wealthy private entities, and it's not clear that anyone is checking on anything," Brodsky said. "No one knows who's accountable."

The city and state issued $697 million in tax-free bonds to finance the construction of the throwback-style ballpark resembling Ebbets Field. Under the deal, the Mets pay off the bonds, but save on interest and taxes.

Contractor Hunt-Bovis built Citi Field over two years. Federal prosecutors are investigating whether Bovis overbilled for work performed at the stadium.

Additional reporting by Kathianne Boniello


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

_* Improperly installed electrical outlets. There is only one socket in the team's laundry room, so a power strip is needed to plug in all the washing machines._

Did they hire someone off of Craig's List? :lol:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

No. I can't say that I saw that. :blink:

Wow!


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> _* Improperly installed electrical outlets. There is only one socket in the team's laundry room, so a power strip is needed to plug in all the washing machines._
> 
> Did they hire someone off of Craig's List? :lol:



Nope just some union guys that were afraid of running out of work. :laughing::whistling2:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> * A 4-by-6-foot illuminated sign falling in the field-level promenade during an off day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When stuff is falling off the building, someone did a really crappy job. Someone's going to get killed.


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

they spent all that money, and they still didnt do it right.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

pudge565 said:


> Nope just some union guys that were afraid of running out of work. :laughing::whistling2:


Someone had to say it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

Speed kills all the time!!!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

thekoolcody said:


> they spent all that money, and they still didnt do it right.


Some of it probably was due to careless building, but most of it sounds more like ordinary punchlist things for a structure of that size. No sweat. If the newspaper reporters only knew the things that were messed up that they got sorted out before opening day, they'd have a field day. It happens...


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Sounds like more graft and corruption from the Building inSPECTORs office!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> _* Improperly installed electrical outlets. There is only one socket in the team's laundry room, so a power strip is needed to plug in all the washing machines._
> 
> Did they hire someone off of Craig's List? :lol:


Yes, the electrical engineer.


----------



## minibdr (Nov 11, 2009)

I worked there and yes the engineering was a complete mess. Shame hate the smurf cable failed under the weight of the concrete and the plumbers core drill.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

I have to say, when there's a game and all the advertisement is lit up the whole stadium looks like chit. Like one gigantic billboard.


----------

